# Help getting mp3's to play (ubuntu)?



## kyle2020 (Apr 27, 2008)

right, i recently downloaded and installed ubuntu linux to use as a homework OS - i have a problem. i like to listen to music whilst i work, but i need the internet to download the audio codecs (something called GStreamer audio something). i was wondering if there was any way of getting these codecs without the internet on linux, or is there an audio player i can dload and install?

cheers!


----------



## panchoman (Apr 27, 2008)

why cant you just get gstreamer if you can download some other audio player? 

gstreamer is an audio codec, you need a codec to be able to play the mp3 file, in whatever program you use. you could alternatively get a converter which would convert the mp3 to another file such as ogg, etc. 

but just get gstreamer and be done with it


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 27, 2008)

panchoman said:


> why cant you just get gstreamer if you can download some other audio player?
> 
> gstreamer is an audio codec, you need a codec to be able to play the mp3 file, in whatever program you use. you could alternatively get a converter which would convert the mp3 to another file such as ogg, etc.
> 
> but just get gstreamer and be done with it



so its available as a download? could you provide a link? im sure ive serached for it before but never had any success


----------



## panchoman (Apr 27, 2008)

go to add remove programs in ubuntu and search for gstreamer (make sure you change the thing in the top right so that its all applications) it'll download and install automatically.

alternatively you might be able to do 

```
sudo apt-get install gstreamer-universe
```

in the terminal which will do the same thing.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 27, 2008)

panchoman said:


> go to add remove programs in ubuntu and search for gstreamer (make sure you change the thing in the top right so that its all applications) it'll download and install automatically.
> 
> alternatively you might be able to do
> 
> ...



like i said, i cant use the internet (no support for my wireless adapter) so im having to dload it on vista, save it to my external HDD and t=install it in ubuntu.


----------



## panchoman (Apr 27, 2008)

http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gstreamer&searchon=names&suite=hardy&section=all

those are the gstreamer packages, theres an mp3 one in there.. i think the ugly set covers it too, check what thing of gstreamer you need again, cause theres like 3 different gstreamer bundles.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 27, 2008)

panchoman said:


> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gstreamer&searchon=names&suite=hardy&section=all
> 
> those are the gstreamer packages, theres an mp3 one in there.. i think the ugly set covers it too, check what thing of gstreamer you need again, cause theres like 3 different gstreamer bundles.



thanks! if this works ill be so happy haha


----------



## panchoman (Apr 27, 2008)

no probs, glad to help.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 27, 2008)

panchoman said:


> no probs, glad to help.



i would give you 10,000 thanks but i can only give one! thank you so much!


----------



## panchoman (Apr 27, 2008)

so im guessing it worked? and im always glad to help man.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 27, 2008)

panchoman said:


> so im guessing it worked? and im always glad to help man.



it certainly did  so now i have a no distactions place to do my homework  just my music and openoffice to help! thanks!


----------



## panchoman (Apr 27, 2008)

glad to see that it worked  and you're welcome.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Apr 30, 2008)

Out of sheer interest did you consider getting a cable and plugging your computer into the router for internet? Or are cables a thing of the past? XD

Might help in the future for getting new software through "Add/Remove software" or the Synaptic Package Manager


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 30, 2008)

Oliver_FF said:


> Out of sheer interest did you consider getting a cable and plugging your computer into the router for internet? Or are cables a thing of the past? XD
> 
> Might help in the future for getting new software through "Add/Remove software" or the Synaptic Package Manager



would take alot of moving of things, alot of heavy expensive things haha. its all done now so im good


----------



## panchoman (May 1, 2008)

what wireless card do you have?


----------

